# Consumer Reports visits Value Electronics to film our 4K Ultra HD TVs



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

See the rest of Value Electronics' showroom in the 2015 Consumer Reports TV Buying Guide!










-Robert


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That's cool they stopped in! What a great advertisement for your shop.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

If this room is any indication, the rest of the facility must _ALSO_ be superb! Congrats on the recognition and photo shoot. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Robert!! :T


----------



## HONOR (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome! :T


----------



## NYPete (Oct 11, 2011)

That's really cool Robert! I am a long time subscriber to Consumer Reports, and know they are in Yonkers. I'll look out for their updated TV coverage to see if they mention VE.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Check out this ABC National Eyewitness News video featuring Value Electronics as the place to buy consumer electronics.

https://www.facebook.com/ValueElectronics/videos/10153497686118445

-Robert


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Any coverage you get is well deserved, Robert. As someone who was in the business doing everything from retail to custom installation to service, I know the rarity of independent dealers that truly live up to the promise of delivering value. You set the standard in a way only a handful of dealers do and you will always get my call when I need a display.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

How cool is that. :T Congrats Robert....:clap:


----------

